# Boss TGS800 vs SaltDogg TGS07



## dirtymartini (Jan 29, 2012)

This will be my first salt spreader, I'm picking up a couple of commercial accounts and now need a spreader. I am looking at a Boss TGS 800 and a SaltDogg Tgs07. Both can be had for around $1200 

I'll be mounting it on a Silverado 2500

Any advice?


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

We've used both brands for years. Salt dogg is cheap, period. Its all china made parts internally and they don't last more than a couple seasons at most. We still have working boss tailgate spreaders from 2006/2007, no motor replacements etc. That is my advise!


----------

